# Anyone from Jin Pal Hapkido, Looking for Master Cau Pham



## flayofish (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello,

I followed Master Cau Gia Pham from 1991 - 2002.
One day, I drove from Austin to Houston to visit him and his studio was shutdown with no forwarding information.
Does anyone know where he is, or how he is doing?
All attempts to contact him over the past few years failed.

Any help appreciated.

-thanks


----------



## hapkidorly (Feb 22, 2008)

Are you referring to his 1960 location, or the old one in the woodlands?

I followed Master Pham since 1991 as well.

Send me an email at hapkidorly@hotmail.com .  I will gladly send you his email addresses.  I get a lot of spam so please put in CAPS HAPKIDO PHAM.  

Talk to you soon, Rich


----------

